# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë na thotë në të vërtetë "intuita" jonë?

## DI_ANA

Intuita....Parandjenja..Nje njohje direkte dhe teper e shpejte e gjerave qe ndonjehere nuk do te pyesi per arsyen dhe nuk ka nevoje per te!

A nuk eshte kjo lloj intuite qe udheheq zgjidhjet tona,qe na shtyn te  veprojme,qe na afron me teper me nje person sesa me nje tjeter pa asnje lloj shkaku?
Kush eshte ky ze i brendshem,ky "gisht i vogel",qe na fryn ne vesh te verteten?
Sipas shume psikologeve....Intuicioni eshte sensi i 6 i cili ben lidhjen e 5 te tjerave.
Ajo nuk rezulton nga nje mendim po mesazhi qe ajo jep na duket teper bindes!
Nje forme inteligjence emocioni,instikti dhe krijimi.
I lidhur me hemisferen e djathte te trurit.."Karrige e imagjinacionit",intuicioni eshte ne shumicen e rasteve i keqtrajtuar nga edukata karteziene e cila i jep nje privilegj me te madh perdorimit te anes se majte te trurit....asaj te arsyes dhe llogjikes.

Intuita eshte e lidhur shume me besimin ne vetvete.

Parandjenja eshte nje dicka e lindur te cilen vetem personalitetet qe kane besim dhe qe jane te zotet e llogjikes,qe nuk kan frike dhe dyshime....vetem keta mund te lihen ne doren e saj dhe te udhehiqen.
Parandjenja nuk eshte thjesht nje deshire,eshte teper kokeforte.Momentin qe ajo vjen nuk te leshon me....
Eshte ky ze i brendshem qe mundohemi te zgjojme,ta kanalizojme dhe te gjejme strukturen e tij.
Eshte nje pergjegjesi e madhe te kesh intuite,ka shume njerez qe pretendojne dhe eshte mese e vertete qe ata arrijne te njohin natyren e dikujt thjesht me nje te pare,thjesht me nje te folur.
INtuicioni....parandjenja ekziston dhe eshte me i zhvilluar te disa njerez dhe me pak te te tjere...
Dikush pretendon qe ka nje kuptim psikologjik mbi tjetrin,e cila i lejon ti shikoje shpirtin thjesht vetem duke e pare!

Limitet e saj...

Intuita pozitive,nqs ne besojme ne intelektin e nje njeriu,mund ta ndihmoje kete person per ti bere zgjimin ose nje zhvillim me te tepert te tij.Ne rastin e kundert nje parandjenje negative mund te ndikoje ne nje sjellje,ti beje keq tjetrit dhe ta mbylli ne vetvete...ne nje te ashtuquajtur "guaske".
Ka njerez qe arrijne te shikojne dicka qe u ndodh ,arrije ta shikojne shume me pare,arrijne ta ndjejne....

Cfare eshte ky lloj sensi per ju?!
Si e shpjegoni dicka te tille?

Respekte

----------


## xfiles

Urime per temen ne rradhe te pare, sot paske qene e frymezuar  :buzeqeshje: .

shume teme interesante, intuita(instikti) dhe parandjenjat.
Eshte e vertete qe keto dy lloje ndjenjash ka raste qe na genjejne , ka raste qe na thone te verteten.
Mua me pelqen ti besoj intuites sime, sepse intuita shkon pertej llogjikes klasike, intuita eshte ajo shkendije qe ndez zjarrin e diturise. 
Por parandjenjat, jane ato qe jane te rrezikshme, sepse nepermjet tyre mund te krijohet nje rreth vicioz parandjenje-stres-frike-parandjenje-.... e kesthu me rradhe.
Behet fjale per parandjenjat negative, qe na bejne te ndihemi keq, na bejme te jemi pesimiste , pastaj ky pesimizem ndikon ne parandjenja ndoshta false, qe nga ana e tyre te bejne me shume pesimist apo te stresuar.

Po nga pervoja, mund te them , se nuk eshte keq tia vesh veshin intuites dhe parandjenjave, ne fakt jane pjese e rendesishme e e jetes, se fundja njerezit prej ndjenjash e jo vetem prej mishi e kocke.

Per te tjerat, ti e paske shpjeguar shume mire.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Artson

*Intuita eshte shqisa jone e 6-te. Mendoj se ajo ka nje peshore te pagabueshme, por jo gjithmone e ve ne sherbimin tone dhe po me pak ne i kushtojme rendesine e duhur asaj.

Eshte dicka qe vjen nga thellesia e subkoshiences tone, e filtruar por ndoshta jo shume e "perkthyer".*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Po nga pervoja, mund te them , se nuk eshte keq tia vesh veshin intuites dhe parandjenjave, ne fakt jane pjese e rendesishme e e jetes, se fundja njerezit prej ndjenjash e jo vetem prej mishi e kocke.


Jam shume dakort me ty kur thua qe nuk eshte keq te degjosh zerin e intuites dhe parandjenjave,po nga na tjeter mendoj se ndoshta ne disa raste kjo gje shfaqet ashtu sic duam ne te jete,ose sic e kemi ne enderruar qe te jete dhe jo sic eshte ne te vertete, pikerisht disa here gabojme pasi intuita ze vendin e arsyes dhe llogjikes se duhur!

respekte

----------


## xfiles

> Jam shume dakort me ty kur thua qe nuk eshte keq te degjosh zerin e intuites dhe parandjenjave,po nga na tjeter mendoj se ndoshta ne disa raste kjo gje shfaqet ashtu sic duam ne te jete,ose sic e kemi ne enderruar qe te jete dhe jo sic eshte ne te vertete, pikerisht disa here gabojme pasi intuita ze vendin e arsyes dhe llogjikes se duhur!
> 
> respekte


prandaj duhet arsyeja, te na shpetoje nga endrrat  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Endless

Nje gje di te them rreth intuites(instiktit) qe i besoje shume dhe shume rradhe here me zhgenjen.E kam kete aftesi t'i nuhas gjerat qe nga large,per mendimin tim ketu ndikojne shume gjera;siguria ne vete,njohuria me persona te ndryshem,duke degjuar historira
muhabete te ndryshme te bene me te afte t'a njohesh dike shume shpejte,sikur edhe duke pire vetem nje kafe me nje person kam then disa here se ca tipi ka dhe gjithmone me ka dale.Ka te beje edhe common sensi(sensi i pergjithshem) njohurite qe ke rreth fushave te ndryshme,keto si pasoje te japin horizont dhe t'i shikosh gjerat me ndryshe,dhe te jesh me largpames...

----------


## Apollyon

Intuita te thote qe mos i shko mbrapa X personi, sepse ai/ajo akoma ska harruar shenjat qe i kan len X person, ndaj rasti pare qe do i jepet me X (ishin) normale qe do te harroje ty shume shpejt, kshu qe me mire lere te shkoje.. mos u fut ne nje vend qe nuk te perket, mos tento te lidhesh me X person sepse e di shume mire se si do shkoje pune..

Ky eshte instikti, intuita.. te gjitha bashke.

Besoj se skam dale jashte teme!!!

----------


## Nyx

> sepse ai/ajo akoma ska harruar shenjat qe i kan len X person, ndaj rasti pare qe do i jepet me X (ishin) normale qe do te harroje ty shume shpejt, kshu qe me mire lere te shkoje.. mos u fut ne nje vend qe nuk te perket


Kesaj i thon te kesh frike dhe mosbesim ne vete dhe aftesite e tua per te ber per vete dike. Ti vet e the qe ai/ajo ka ngelur me shenja, dhe nuk diskutohet qe me shum do kujtoje ato qe i kan ngelur per keq, se te mirat harrohen shum shpejt. Nqs ai/ajo do kishte 5 pare tru nuk do i kthehej dickaje te kaluar, per mua do ishte ulje e vetes. Do thuash ti pse, po duke filluar qe nga arsyet e ndarjes, etj etj si puna ktyre, qe ti te kthehesh me ishin/en tende do te thot ti kesh harruar te gjitha gabimet e tij/saj, tia kesh falur cdo gje qe ka ndodhur ne lidhjen tuaj, shkurt te ulesh koken... gje qe nuk behet, te pakten un nuk do e beja, sepse ujku qimen e nderron po jo zakonin, dhe po te njejtat gabime qe kan ndodhur ne te kaluaren kan per tu ber perseri, dhe i bie te jet njelloj sikur te lepish ate qe me pare peshtyve.

Personalisht ne intuite nuk kam shum besim. Me pelqen ti shof gjerat pak me me sy real, dmth kur "nuhas" dicka nuk i besoj plotesisht, sepse gafa jemi njerez bejme :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

angel_j ke te drejte.... por duke u bazuar ne gjera reale, mendoj se kjo qe the me siper eshte vetem ne teori.

----------


## J@mes

Intelekti - eshte veti "ekskluzive" e njeriut (po ta kishin kafshet do te benin mrekullira)
Instinkti - eshte veti "ekskluzive" e kafshes (po ta kishin njerezit do te benin po ashtu mrekullira)
INTUITA- eshte kombinimi i Intelektit dhe Instinktit.

Fatkeqesisht shume pak njerez kane guxim dhe vullnet qe te ndjekin intuiten e tyre dhe t'i besojne asaj. Nje nga arsyet eshte "konformizmi shoqerer" i imponuar permes dogmave te ndryshme: dokeve, tradites, fese,...etj.
Perndryshe "ata" me te guximshmit e njerezimit deri me sot kane nxjerre shume vepra permes te cilave i behet thirrje njeriut "qe te jete vetvetja", "qe te ndjeke intuiten e tij".

Shqisa e gjashte ndodhet ne nje pjese te trurit qe na ndihmon ne zgjidhjet e rendesishme duke gjetur nje rruge te ndermjetme ndermjet arsyes dhe ndjenjes. Shqisa e 6 -te ekziston dhe ndodhet ne tru midis dy hemisferave. Kjo pjese e trurit eshte si nje sistem alarmi qe na paralajmeron kur do te ndodhe dicka. Gjithcka funksionon si nje qark qe na jep informacione ne menyre te tille qe ne te arrijme te mendojme dhe te veprojme ne varesi te situates. Ky zbulim eshte bere tre vjet me pare nga dy shkencetare te Washington University ne St. Louis.
Mendohet se intuita ka lidhje me nje transmetim te sakte dhe te shpejte te informacioneve qe japin shqisat. Logjika ndodhet ne hemisfern e majte te trurit te njeriut ndersa ne te djathten impulset dhe ndjenjat. Intuita eshte nje proces qe ka nevoje per nje proces neutral ne te dyja keto pjese. Thuhet se femrat jane me intuitive se meshkujt dhe kjo eshte pjeserisht e vertete pasi eksperimentet kane treguar kete ne testimin e dy individeve te sekseve te kundert por ne moshe te njejte. Kjo shpejgohet me faktin se intuita ndikohet pak me shume nga hemisfera e djathte te cilen femrat e kane me te ndjeshme ndaj fenomeneve te jashtme.
Ne aspektin psikiatrik, argumentimi shkencor i ekzistences se shqises se gjashte mund te sjelle shpjegime mbi sjelljet jonormale te disa individeve te cilet deri me sot jane pare dhe trajtuar si te semure mendore. Sipas zbulimit te bere jeta individe anomali ne sensin e gjashte dhe per pasoje vuajne nga shqetesime mendore, kane halucinacione dhe shumicen e kohes jane ne gjendje paniku. Pjesa e trurit pergjegjese per shqisen e gjashte ka qene dhe me pare objekt studimi pasi nga shume neurologe mendohej se vetem aty mund te gjehej dhe jepej nje shpjegim i sakte mbi skizofrenine.
Skizofrenet jane te tille pasi vuajne nga anomali strukturore pikerisht ne zonen e shqises se gjashte. Personat qe kane shume te zhvilluar kete shqise vuajne akoma me shume pasi shohin rrezik edhe aty ku nuk ka duke vepruar ne nje menyre te caktuar e cila mund ti demtoje fizikisht. Ky zbulim ka treguar gjithashtu se shqisa e gjashte mund te ushtrohet dhe fuqizohet me kalimin e kohes.

Nuk mund te mohohet se gjithkujt i ka ndodhur te pakten nje here ne jete qe te kete marre nje vendim te rendesishem pa u menduar gjate, ky veprim ka ardhur ne menyre intuitive. Duke eksploruar trurin shume, studiuesit kane gjetur prova te cilat vertetojne se individet kane ne tru aftesi qe nuk i njohin. Pa dijenine tone, truri mbledh informacione te cilat ne momente te caktuara vijne ne ndihme. Kjo cilesohet si intuite e krijuar nga pervoja jetesore. Veprimi i papritur i shqises se gjashte, eshte nje faktor i rendesishem ne mbijetesen e mendjes se njeriut dhe mundesise per te mundur nje kompjuter fale intuites, parandjenjes ose shqises se gjashte, quajeni si te doni, pasi ekzistenca e saj eshte e pamohueshme....

----------


## brandon

Intuita eshte nje tentative zgjdhjeje e nje problemi.
Gjithe dija nis nga problemet. Pa probleme s ka dituri.
Sa here qe lind nje problem behen shume tentativa per ta zgjidhur ate , por jo te gjitha jane ato te duhurat. Vetem njera e zgjidh dhe te tjerat eleminohen.
Inuita ka te beje me zgjedhjen e tentatives se drejte dhe pranimin e atyre te eleminuara si te gabuara.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Intuita o shqisa e 6 per mu  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

> Inuita ka te beje me zgjedhjen e tentatives se drejte dhe pranimin e atyre te eleminuara si te gabuara.


Mendoj te njejten gje dhe une!
Po a eshte ne te vertete kjo lloj intuite e pagabueshme?
Mendon qe ajo mund te marri gjithmone zgjedhjen e drejte?!

----------


## Fiona

Se di per burrat, po per grat, un besoj ne woman's intution. Deri tani s'me ka len down.

----------


## brandon

> Mendoj te njejten gje dhe une!
> Po a eshte ne te vertete kjo lloj intuite e pagabueshme?
> Mendon qe ajo mund te marri gjithmone zgjedhjen e drejte?!


Nuk e di ne se eshte e pagabueshme apo jo. Por ajo qe di eshte se organizmat inferiore pas shume tentativash te parealizuara humbasin jeten apo zhduken. Kurse ne mesojme nga gabimet, pasi per te zgjidhur problemet nuk perdorim drejtpersedrejti veten tone, por diturine apo eksperiencen tone.
Keshtu qe ne rastin me te keq ajo qe vete dem ( qe asgjesohet ) eshte teoria, por shendoshe koka, do bejme teori te tjera dhe tentativa zgjidhjeje te tjera.
Nuk e di ne se intuita ka te beje me shqisen e gjashte apo jo, por nga sa kam marre vesh gjithe aparati gjenetik eshte i ndertuar ne menyre te tille qe ne strukturen gjenetike te lulezojne vazhdimisht ndryshime apo trasformime, dhe qe eshte shume i rendesishem kushti; "ndryshime" qe te funksionoje aparati.
Eshte po dhe aq i cuditshem fakti qe pas ardhjes te te fundit, njeriut , ka fare pak ndryshime.
Por me aq pak sa jetojme ne eshte shume e veshtire per ti verejme gjerat.
Pa mendo nje here 1000- 10.000 apo 1-milion vjet ?

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nuk e di ne se eshte e pagabueshme apo jo. Por ajo qe di eshte se organizmat inferiore pas shume tentativash te parealizuara humbasin jeten apo zhduken. Kurse ne mesojme nga gabimet, pasi per te zgjidhur problemet nuk perdorim drejtpersedrejti veten tone, por diturine apo eksperiencen tone.
> Keshtu qe ne rastin me te keq ajo qe vete dem ( qe asgjesohet ) eshte teoria, por shendoshe koka, do bejme teori te tjera dhe tentativa zgjidhjeje te tjera.
> 
> Pa mendo nje here 1000- 10.000 apo 1-milion vjet ?


Ke plotesisht te drejte, ne mesojme nga gabimet tona.
Shendoshe koka,thua ti....une them "Koka ben, Koka peson":
Dmth dalin ne te njejtin konkluzion....
A do kemi kohen e duhur brandon per te bere teori te tjera me te cilat te zgjidhim teorite e komplikuara dhe te pazgjidhshme?!
Kush do jete çmimi i paguar per tentativat qe duhet te bejme?
Sa do sakrifikohemi akoma?!
Mos eshte kjo "intuite" nje deshire jona per te patur diçka qe duam te kemi me te gjitha menyrat e mundshme?!
Diçka qe edhe teorite me te modernizuara nuk mund ti shpjegojne!
Shume gjera me lene perplexe ne kete fenomen!!!


Respekte Brandon

----------


## biligoa

Intuitë, os eshqise e gjashte  Përcepcion jashtëndijesor. Sidoqoftë, është fjala për fenomenin të cilin shkenca bashkëkohore ia atribuon trurit dhe përpunimit të përvojave të njëmëndëta përmes ndërgegejes.
*Intuita është fuqia jonë shpirtërore, të cilën secili njeri e bartë brenda vetës.* Është energji shpirtërore negative edhe pozitive qe do te thote dashurisë dhe urtësisë. Thënë më mire* është pjesa jonë më e mirë.* Ajo konsiderohet si burim i etikës më të lartë njerëzore, *vlerave më lë larta mendore të njeriut*.
 shqisa e gjashte ose intuita eshte ajo që udhëheq qenien njerëzore, në 
menyre instiktive por ajo ka aftësi të ndryshme dhe manifestohet ndryshe në personat e ndryshëm. 
- Intuita është aftësia për të hyrë në brendësi të kuptimit të diçkaje, në mënyrë të tillë që të arrish të parashikosh, veprosh shpejt...
Seshte mire edhe te keshe ate aftesi edhe mos ta kesh,te jeshe ne mjedis une ashtu mendoj, po te keshe dmth.parashikosh shum reziqe,po jo sje mire me semundje mendore,

----------


## DI_ANA

Per mua shqisa ose sensi i 6 eshte ai qe i jep zgjimin trurit ashtu siç bejne 5 te tjeret dhe eshte kjo shqise qe i jep nje interpretim te vecante po te drejte.Pa patur nevoje per organin e ndjeshmerise "kapesit" ndodhen ne brendesi te trurit dhe mund te jene shume ose pak te zhvilluara...
Ky lloj sensi eshte me teper i zhvilluar te kafshet po edhe te shume persona ekziston..

Asnje nuk mund te arrije si nje koeçidence e thjeshte..
Kete lloj shqise e zoterojne ata qe besojne ne te!

----------


## brandon

Une mendoj se intuita ka te beje me shume, me inteligjencen , fantazine, apo talentin, pasi ndjeshmeria eshte e lidhur me aftesine per te perceptuar stimuj nga ambienti i jashtem dhe realizohet nepermjet organeve te shqisave qe ne njohim.
Zakonisht mendohet qe ka vetem 5 organe shqisash , por duket se jemi pajisur dhe me organe per te perceptuar ndryshimin e temperatures, forcen e gravitetit ( shqisa vestibulare ), apo dhe pranine e elektricitetit

----------


## DI_ANA

Shume nga ne i bejne pyetje vetes...A ekziston ne te vertete kjo shqise e 6 e quajtur "intuition"?!
Nuk eshte shkenca ajo qe mund te na japi proven..eshte njelloj sikur ti kerkonim proven e dashurise,te turpit ose te shancit.
Per dashurine psh,shkencetaret kane treguar variante te ndryshme te aktivitetit te trurit te nje personi te dashuruar ose te nje faze eksitimi.Dmth qe e kane provuar !
Per shqisen e 6 akoma nuk eshte arritur te shpjegohet.Te pakten me aq sa di une...
Megjithate shume nga ne kane mendimin dhe bindjen qe ajo ekziston dhe eshte e gjalle te secili nga ne,ndonese e zhvilluar ne permasa te ndryshme,pasi mendoj qe ky lloj intiutioni nuk besohet nga te gjithe.
Intuitioni eshte proçesi i cili na detyron te bejme analizen e asaj qe mund te jemi ne nje moment te caktuar,(nje lloj "synthese" do te thoja me mire),ne nje moment ku te gjitha shqisat tona flasin,ku te gjitha kujtimet tona jane koshiente ose te zhdukura,gjendja jone emocionale (stres,zemerim,gezim,...),deshirat tona,..te gjitha keto ne nje situate teper te veçante.....pra te gjitha keto permblidhen ne nje sensation te vecante dhe te pazevendesueshem:intuitioni.

----------

